# Narnia kennels thoughts



## Carter Smith (Apr 29, 2016)

Hi I’d like to get some peoples thoughts on Narnia Kennels near London, On. Breeder seems very knowledgeable and has a great track record for titling and training dogs. They do seem to have a lot of litters however.

Some context regarding my thoughts for a second dog, I have a young golden retriever that i do obedience, hunt training, dock diving and looking into scent work/tracking this spring. I figure whichever we excel at the most we will continue to further train and try to title. I love everything I read about GSD, but have never owned one and have 0 first hand experience. I don’t have a plan to do IPO, but none the less the dog will be involved in dog sport. I’ve pre-selected this breeder and was hoping to get some feedback!

thanks in advance


----------



## Carter Smith (Apr 29, 2016)

Also I should add I’m in the Greater Toronto Area if someone has other suggestions regarding this topic 

thanks!


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Lots of good detail but you didn't say why you want a second dog and what sex is your Golden?


----------



## Carter Smith (Apr 29, 2016)

The golden is Male, intact. I want a second for same as first, dog sports. Different nature than golden, maybe a little more intensity in the work we do. Would just like to diversify my experience in handling and dog sports.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I would look elsewhere.


----------



## Carter Smith (Apr 29, 2016)

Why sunflowers ?


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 24, 2020)

@JunoVonNarnia has a Narnia dog


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Carter Smith said:


> Why sunflowers ?


Health and temperament.


----------



## Carter Smith (Apr 29, 2016)

Sunflowers said:


> Health and temperament.


I have young children, when you say temperament are you referring to trustworthiness in that aspect, or stability in all environments?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I honestly would not recommend the Narnia dog I have to someone who has young children.
I can’t really say much more on this forum, but I do believe that what I said should be enough. Again, I would steer you elsewhere.


----------



## JunoVonNarnia (Apr 8, 2020)

I am going to PM you. Yes, I have a Narnia dog. She has minimal health issues, and we do IPO/IGP. I love her, but my next dog will not be a Narnia pup.

There's a Facebook group called "German Shepherds of Ontario" and all sorts of folks are there. There's a list of breeders as well.








German Shepherd Dogs of Ontario | Facebook


A group for the preservation of the German Shepherd Dog. Owners and breeders in Ontario (and anywhere else!) are welcome! If you are looking for a dog, please check our "Verified GSD Litters"...




www.facebook.com





You can ask about Narnia kennels there if you want more folks to chime in.


----------



## Carter Smith (Apr 29, 2016)

Well thanks for all the honest feedback I really appreciate it, I wish there was more context but I understand it maybe isn’t for a public forum, but thank you for some insight


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Context can always be provided via PM


----------



## HollandN (Aug 12, 2020)

I don’t know anything about Narnia other than having looked at their web site but I think you answered your own question really I prefer smaller breeders The suggestion to check out the Ontario gsd Facebook page is a good suggestion


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

JunoVonNarnia said:


> There's a Facebook group called "German Shepherds of Ontario" and all sorts of folks are there. There's a list of breeders as well.


Be aware that they are not a friendly bunch. I joined a while back thinking that since Lee was an admin there ought to be good info. What I got was ridiculed, insulted and harassed then removed. For commenting that a breeder did not comply with the group rules.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Fodder said:


> Context can always be provided via PM


For context, one could also look up @Sunflowers posts by clicking her name, and then "discussions" under her profile, and then go back about 10 pages or so to see some some of the early threads quite a few years ago about Hans and his health challegnes that she solved.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Magwart said:


> For context, one could also look up @Sunflowers posts by clicking her name, and then "discussions" under her profile, and then go back about 10 pages or so to see some some of the early threads quite a few years ago about Hans and his health challegnes that she solved.


Yes, and many I haven’t solved, like the hip dysplasia, elbow arthritis, and pannus.

And temperament issues.

I love my Hans dearly, but I should have made a U-turn as soon as he screamed and peed himself in the crate when our rented SUV went from park to drive, in Robin’s driveway.


----------



## Carter Smith (Apr 29, 2016)

Again, many thanks to everyone. This is very helpful info, I was also PM’d some very good info. I think we know what my consensus is


----------



## JunoVonNarnia (Apr 8, 2020)

Sabis mom said:


> Be aware that they are not a friendly bunch. I joined a while back thinking that since Lee was an admin there ought to be good info. What I got was ridiculed, insulted and harassed then removed. For commenting that a breeder did not comply with the group rules.


Oh I did not know that....


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

JunoVonNarnia said:


> Oh I did not know that....


Lol. How would you know that? I only commented as a general warning. Its a clicky bunch and they dislike anyone questioning.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Have you ever seen a dog group that was NOT cliquey?


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Are they mostly ASL showline people? Just wondering what sort of dogs the FB group favours!


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

I have yet to find a breeder in Ontario I'd buy a GSD from... 😞


----------



## Carter Smith (Apr 29, 2016)

Sunsilver said:


> I have yet to find a breeder in Ontario I'd buy a GSD from... 😞


I have heard many good things about Fraserglen, since asking my initial question, link below.






Fraserglen Kennels - Ontario German Shepherd Breeders


Fraserglen Kennels Reg’d has been breeding German Shepherds who are “ready” for over 25 years, offering German Shepherd puppies, studs, and females across Ontario & Canada.




fraserglenkennels.com


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Carter Smith said:


> I have heard many good things about Fraserglen, since asking my initial question, link below.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Call Sheena and have a chat with her. Really depends on what you want. The website sucks and it's out of date on a lot of stuff. 
There are three or four members here that have pups from her.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Jeez, how could I forget about Carmen's dogs, now being bred by Fraserglen?? 
Duh!


----------



## Carter Smith (Apr 29, 2016)

Sabis mom said:


> Call Sheena and have a chat with her. Really depends on what you want. The website sucks and it's out of date on a lot of stuff.
> There are three or four members here that have pups from her.


I most defiantly will.


----------



## JunoVonNarnia (Apr 8, 2020)

Sunsilver said:


> Are they mostly ASL showline people? Just wondering what sort of dogs the FB group favours!


it's a mix of folks, some of them are on the FB groups for obedience/tracking/Schutzhund. I wouldn't say showlines, but a lot of people who look like they have shepherds as pets. Lots of photospam. Some pictures of conditions on dogs (rashes etc.). same folks post regularly.

There is a list of breeders: 
Albatal
Blue Mist
Crosshill
Dei Precision
Gableridge
Infernum
Narnia
Raylex
Redwood
Signature
Springfalls
Stagecoach
Tighe Haus
Viadei
Waldweg
Weberhaus
Wendelin
Wild Winds

@Carter Smith what about Amalaberg? I know nothing about them.

Gotta run. Lady Juno just ate a sliver of Irish Spring soap and has the best breath ever!


----------



## JunoVonNarnia (Apr 8, 2020)

@Carter Smith









Wendelin Farms in Quebec


Hello to all of my lovely friends here on this forum. I have come across Christina in my search of finding a good breeder. I have heard many great reviews and other awful ones of the dog they received from her. The great ones varied from "amazing dog, super companion, awesome service...




www.germanshepherds.com





Did you see this thread about Wendelin farms?










Breeder advice Southern Ontario


Hi everyone. I’m really happy to have found and joined this site. I am currently researching to buy a GSD puppy and need advice. I’m in the GTA. I’ve been a GSD owner before and had an amazing experience. Currently researching Dei Precision , Von Aries, Charissima, among others. I would be...




www.germanshepherds.com


----------



## HollandN (Aug 12, 2020)

marchberger kennel in Quebec working lines


----------



## bchevs (Oct 15, 2020)

Carter Smith said:


> I have heard many good things about Fraserglen, since asking my initial question, link below.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a Fraserglen pup out of Nog x Jadzea that I'm really happy with. I asked for a less intense dog for a pet home and that is exactly what I got. Feel free to PM me if you like.


----------



## Carter Smith (Apr 29, 2016)

Thank you everyone above for recommendations and input. I plan on calling Sheena in the near future to see if theirs a good match. Really glad I posted this.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

JunoVonNarnia said:


> Gotta run. Lady Juno just ate a sliver of Irish Spring soap and has the best breath ever!


Juno, I am ROTFLOL right now!!
When my husband was alive, our GSD, Tasha, would keep him company while he had his morning bath. Every day, he'd soap up his chest hair with Irish Spring, scrape off the resulting suds, and put a handful of it on the edge of the tub for Tasha to lick up. He'd be careful not to give her too much, and it never seemed to cause her any harm.

This is the same dog that once ate a whole bar of Pear's (glycerine) soap! 🤣

Thanks for bringing back a treasured memory! 

We now return you to our regularly scheduled programming...


----------



## moss67 (Jan 27, 2020)

Carter Smith said:


> Hi I’d like to get some peoples thoughts on Narnia Kennels near London, On. Breeder seems very knowledgeable and has a great track record for titling and training dogs. They do seem to have a lot of litters however.
> 
> Some context regarding my thoughts for a second dog, I have a young golden retriever that i do obedience, hunt training, dock diving and looking into scent work/tracking this spring. I figure whichever we excel at the most we will continue to further train and try to title. I love everything I read about GSD, but have never owned one and have 0 first hand experience. I don’t have a plan to do IPO, but none the less the dog will be involved in dog sport. I’ve pre-selected this breeder and was hoping to get some feedback!
> 
> thanks in advance


I bought a breeding bitch from Narnia Kennels. She was 1 and 1/2 years old when I got her. This kennel ( highly recommended to me) told me she was trained. She was Schutzhund tested but NOT TRAINED. She was NOT house broken and had NO social skills or confidence around other dogs that were new to her - she charged EVERY dog and tried to bite them. NOW, she has DM.

PS: I also have a large, wonderful, male GSD who I bought from a "garage" in SW Ontario. His temperament IS PERFECT - he WAS a registered therapy dog. He's now 12 and she's 10. My heart is in pieces.................


----------



## Carter Smith (Apr 29, 2016)

I ended up going to Fraserglen and couldn’t be happier so far.






Fraserglen Kennels - Ontario German Shepherd Breeders


Fraserglen Kennels Reg’d has been breeding German Shepherds who are “ready” for over 25 years, offering German Shepherd puppies, studs, and females across Ontario & Canada.




fraserglenkennels.com


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Carter Smith said:


> I ended up going to Fraserglen and couldn’t be happier so far.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who did you get???


----------



## Carter Smith (Apr 29, 2016)

I got a female our if Nog x Ellie Mae, she’s awesome. Came exactly as advertised.


----------



## bchevs (Oct 15, 2020)

Carter Smith said:


> I got a female our if Nog x Ellie Mae, she’s awesome. Came exactly as advertised.


Pictures please?? I'd love to see updates! 😁


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

I have loved Gus for a long time. Valor is a lot like his daddy. Ellie Mae brought a nice balance to him. I'm interested in how this litter matures.

I think you should start a thread about your dog and update it regularly. Pretty please


----------



## Carter Smith (Apr 29, 2016)

Ya after a lot of reading on this forum I knew I had to talk to Sheena. She was great and so is our pup her name is Ellie like her mom (Sheena approves). My daughter named her, and we are really happy, she’s confident, nothing seems to spook her, I’ve had her in hardware stores, parks on swings, school yards and het attitude is the same, she’s smart learning new commands quickly, we have a busy house with multiple dogs and young kids and she has never seemed out of place, shes curious likes to use her nose and actually responds quite well to redirection and looks for the reward (hopefully she’s not playing me). She just seems really balanced and settled in really quick. I’ll attach a few pictures, shes 12 weeks now.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

She has her mama’s coloring.
She will be beautiful.❤💛🧡


----------



## bchevs (Oct 15, 2020)

Carter Smith said:


> Ya after a lot of reading on this forum I knew I had to talk to Sheena. She was great and so is our pup her name is Ellie like her mom (Sheena approves). My daughter named her, and we are really happy, she’s confident, nothing seems to spook her, I’ve had her in hardware stores, parks on swings, school yards and het attitude is the same, she’s smart learning new commands quickly, we have a busy house with multiple dogs and young kids and she has never seemed out of place, shes curious likes to use her nose and actually responds quite well to redirection and looks for the reward (hopefully she’s not playing me). She just seems really balanced and settled in really quick. I’ll attach a few pictures, shes 12 weeks now.


She's gorgeous!! Thank you for posting the pics!


----------



## Carter Smith (Apr 29, 2016)

Thanks, we figure she’ll look a lot like her mom in size and colouring. Personality wise I think she’s a bit like nog.. outgoing and social so far.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

She is beautiful. I am a long time fan of Ellie Mae. I was really hoping for one of her pups.
I suspect had her life been different she would have been an incredible bitch, I am glad she landed with Sheena. 
If David had not posted about Valor I honestly would probably not have paid much mind to Fraserglen, when T17 stopped breeding I was really focused on Wolfstraum. 
But then I found out that Ellie Mae was at Fraserglen and I had been watching her since she was a pup.


----------



## Carter Smith (Apr 29, 2016)

We met Ellie Mae briefly but she was sweet, mild mannered gave some licks, but apparently will put on quite a show lol. I’m not incredibly versed in the gsd world but I trusted what I read and had a good talk with Sheena and ya so far so good.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Carter Smith said:


> We met Ellie Mae briefly but she was sweet, mild mannered gave some licks, but apparently will put on quite a show lol. I’m not incredibly versed in the gsd world but I trusted what I read and had a good talk with Sheena and ya so far so good.


She got passed around a lot and I only know what I have been told and what I surmised. I like her sire and so was watching for his daughters. When Ellie was a pup I almost bought her, she was described as a thoughtful pup who was a bit independent and very bold. Liked people but not to a point of fawning over them. The breeder held her back but then she was sold at about 6 months for unknown reasons and then sold again just a few months later. She was bred very young, back to back 2 litters. The first at around 1.5 years and the second around 2. She was leased to another breeder I knew who had her for I think a year but did not end up using her and then back to her owner. I am unclear if there was a 3rd litter produced as I was having a hard time keeping track of her. I had offered to buy her when the lease was up but was told no. 
I had lost track of her and was completely stunned when David posted about Valor and mentioned Ellie Mae. Its an odd name so I looked up Fraserglen and there was my girl, just a few hours away from me! I am delighted that she is with Sheena safe and happy. 
I hope your puppy is everything you wished for.


----------



## Carter Smith (Apr 29, 2016)

Thanks for the info, interesting to know. But we love her so far, I imagine we aren’t an easy house for a pup to settle in but she has done just that, Shes really sweet, really really good with my kids.. just all around really impressed so far and everyone that comes over thinks the same, good dog is the consensus. Thanks for the info I’ll post some pics as she grows and gets a little crazy!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

What happened to the Narnia dog?


----------



## Carter Smith (Apr 29, 2016)

It never happened


----------



## Carter Smith (Apr 29, 2016)

Thought I would post a few pictures of Ellie getting a little bigger doing some dog things starting to look serious 😂


----------



## moss67 (Jan 27, 2020)

Carter Smith said:


> Thought I would post a few pictures of Ellie getting a little bigger doing some dog things starting to look serious 😂


What a beautiful girl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And, clearly, having a wonderful ( deserved!!!) life!!!!!!!!!!😍🥰


----------



## UnlimitedGSD (Oct 16, 2012)

Sabis mom said:


> Be aware that they are not a friendly bunch. I joined a while back thinking that since Lee was an admin there ought to be good info. What I got was ridiculed, insulted and harassed then removed. For commenting that a breeder did not comply with the group rules.


Pm'ing you


----------



## moss67 (Jan 27, 2020)

[Removed by Moderator]


----------



## edwardkovacs1 (11 d ago)

Carter Smith said:


> The golden is Male, intact. I want a second for same as first, dog sports. Different nature than golden, maybe a little more intensity in the work we do. Would just like to diversify my experience in handling and dog sports.


My Daughter and I both bough GSD from Narnia and we have absolutely no complaints . She got the male and we took a female. Her dog is very laid back compared to out female . These dogs are quick and eager to learn and would be excellent in scent work . I highly recommend Robin at Narnia kennels


----------

